# Wow, were these wicks trashed or what!



## karlsangree (Dec 6, 2021)

I am slowly restoring a South Bend Heavy 10 toolroom. I was working on the headstock and dug out these wicks from under the spindle bearings. I was debating on whether to swap them out for new ones but figured what the heck, I had the new ones in hand and had the machine apart... 


I had to spend a few minutes just digging out pieces of broken spring from the channels.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

it never hurts to replace the felts, but it does hurt to not change them.  At some point they don't deliver oil, so good that you changed them.
remember you change your underwear daily.. I think, so it's good to change your wicks frequently, your machine will like it.


----------

